# Pregnant chihuahua?



## Synfulgaga

This is one of the reasons I say men sometimes are just horribly unwise. I left my home in the care of my father, for a few days and told him "Don't let Chihuahua with the other dogs she's in heat and the others are getting fixed on the first but she cannot be with them" and of course I return home and find him watching tv on the couch [same place I left him a week before] and my female chihuahua no where in sight. I asked and he said "In the back yard" and of course I was insanely worried. 

But the only intact male dog seemed to not notice her, a previous trip to the vet two years earlier had me told she was infertile and could not become pregnant. Well the spay clinic would not spay her since she was in heat, so we had the other dogs all fixed and we made a appointment for her for some time in Feb. 

well two or three weeks past and she started to get rather large...and now it's very VERY clear she is pregnant. I'm just not the most sure on how far along since the only one home at the time did not write the date down. I have added some pictures in hopes maybe some of you could help. 

Again this was not a on purpose breeding, but it is against my religion and my inner morals to abort anything unless it's life or death. So we know of course who the father is and my vet says the labor should go fine and not to worry that I'm just over reacting and a worried mommy. 

But she is my little angel, she will be spayed as soon as the puppies are weaned thank goodness!. She had been in a few dog shows thats the only reason she was unspayed. Luckily we know the father and we know his whole life history. And to think I swear older men never tend to listen! but thank you if anyone could offer me any advice. Nothing rude or hurtful please someone jumped all over me in a pet store the other day while I was finishing the shopping of her whelping supplies.

It was horrible! the woman yelled and tossed things and she said she had half a mind to come take her get the pups aborted and never let me see her. I was shocked at how some people could act. Also I have helped whelp litters before as my mother raised show Cockers and I was born into a family like thus. but Cockers and Red heelers are NOTHING like chihuahuas so again any advice would be amazing! Thank you!. 

Also if you could offer any advice on re-homing the puppies as we have 6 dogs currently one of which is a service dog in training so we cannot possibly keep the pups. Although I wish we could!. Also if you could guess how many she would have, my vet thinks we missed the possibly Xray date.


----------



## Natti

First off if you dont have homes waiting, start letting people know shes pregnant now, and that you'll have pups ready when they hit about 12 weeks. It'll be far easier once they're born if you have people waiting for a pup - And that way you can make sure they are the right homes for your puppies long before they're ready to go.

Also start making a list of emergency numbers (A couple vets incase of a 2am c-section and you cant reach your normal vet, Someone who can drive if you dont have someone with you, you'll need to be there next to momma dog while driving to the vets to help her not driving, anyone you know from your parents breeding who could help out if needed - Those sort of people) and make sure you have more than one copy just incase one gets lost! 

Make sure you have all your whelping supplies somewhere very easy to reach, and that momma dog is happy with her whelping box before the big day - and make sure you have lots of bedding/towels/vet bed etc on hand both during whelping and while the puppies are with you - They're messy!!! 

Also make sure your bitch is on a very high quality diet, she needs to be as healthy as possible to be sure the puppies are healthy, and talk to the vet about vaccinations, worming etc for mother dog and puppies. Most people recommend worming the bitch about 2 weeks before giving birth, but its always best to double check with the vets just to be sure. 

And ignore the woman in the pet store - At least you're willing to ask for help and be prepared for the pups arrival - If she'd rather kill them then she even deserve a second thought!


----------



## 18453

Looks like a rather large litter to me!! She's about ready to pop as well too how long ago did she go into heat?? If you know the sire and he is registered you can register the pups I assume

Start settling her into a whelping box and night she needs to be away from the others as if they play boisterously they could hurt her!

Do as much research as possible whelping chis can be hard work and they can die if she is pushing for more than a hour you need to get her to a vet immediately 

Speak to your vet about worming she will need to be wormed pups also need worming from 2 weeks something like panacur paste should suffice.

You'll need a heating pad as baby chis can't regulate their body heat. If she is having a large litter you'll also need to supplement them with a bottle feed!

Feed her a high quality puppy food and shell need about 1/3 more than normal once the pups are here she should have food at all times whilst she is nursing you cannot over feed a lactating bitch!!

I'm glad you're going to get her spayed and been so honey about your mistake, I'm one of those who can't stand people who don't breed to standard! 

Can we see her face please if she's been shown I'm sure she's lovely!


----------



## mad dog woman

Well what's done is done....so go through your diary/calendar and work out what days you were away....then from the first day count 58 days [as in my experience chihuahuas do not always go the 63 days as predicted]...that's when you need to be watching her carefully from....Feed her a well balanced food including puppy foods......You could be in for a long watch here depending on when she mated and how many days she goes BUT don't leave her unsupervised or you could risk her life or the lives of her unborn pups...you made a mistake but it can still come good in the end GOOD LUCK X


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

Sorry some one was rude to you, there is really no need for that. Im sure you will find loving homes for all the pups.

I have never been through anything like this, so I dont have any advice but everyone has given great advice already!

good luck! I hope things go smoothly for you, her and the pups xxxxxx


----------



## Synfulgaga

Thank you all so much!! my vet gave me ER vet contacts a few days ago and I've spent the last two weeks watching videos and reading anything I can online!. I've had my sister in law draw up a contract saying the puppies must be fixed at a certain age [she's a lawyer] and I've been a nervous bundle!. 

The father is not a Chihuahua, but hopefully the litter will go well as he is a bit bigger. She has a whelping box all sat up and I have all the supplies in a small box near the whelping box. I'm normally a wide awake person all night so I watch her constently and am trying to be very careful.

I stopped letting anyone carry her and I myself carry her up the stairs. She was originally 6 and a half pounds but now I'm sure she is about eight or nine. 

She is set to be spayed thankfully and I won't have to worry about anymore litters with out my knowing. 

I have attached some pics of her from a year or so ago, she is such a sweet little angel. Thank you for everyone being so nice! that woman in the pet store nearly made me never want to go in public again!. 










Also another question is since I'm going to be doing vet reffs and home checks if someone refuses to let me do one of those should I refuse to let them adopt?


----------



## 18453

It's up to you! I personally would but I'm super funny about breeding!! It's good about your spay neuter contract


----------



## Synfulgaga

Thank you! yes I wrote it all up. If they cannot keep the puppy for some reason they have to contact me and we'll work on re-homing. But having them fixed is a must!. I'm very very picky about breeding as well it's why I made orders clear not to let her with the other dogs. But I've learned now not to trust any one to baby sit while I'm out of town. again thanks to everyone who is being so nice! and giving good advice.


----------



## ExoticChis

I sorry to hear about your accident. Can I ask what breed the father is?


----------



## Natti

The way I see it, if they arent willing to have a home check, what are they trying to hide? I wouldnt allow anyone to have one of my pups if they wouldnt at least agree to a vetting


----------



## Synfulgaga

he is my nieces mini dachshund whom lives with us, he had just turned a year old and he was going to be fixed on the first of nov. So now he's fixed now. She was supposed to be fixed in Feb so I hope she will be able to be!. I know with small breed dogs to keep the pups for 12 weeks instead of 8 or 10. And I know my chi will be a good mom, she had a false pregnancy before and nursed a litter of abandonded kittens which she took amazing care of.

I just hope this all goes well. I'm adding some more pictures I just took a few moments ago!. Thank you all for the advice. 




























She hasn't gotten a lot of milk in, her teats are a BIT bigger and they feel different opposed ti how they used to when I would rub her tummy but she hasn't leaked any when tested to see if she was. Is this normal? you can feel the puppies moving, like little flutters of movement that press against your hand. 

I know in larger breeds that means it's close to time but by the time you feel them in most larger breeds it's hard kicking and bigger movements. She has grown a LOT size wise. She was a lean 6 and a half pounds and the father was a pudgy 12 pounds. But he was a bit over weight at the time [try explaining to a 12 year old not to give her dog to many treats!]. But now he's back to a lean form and only about 9-10 pounds. 

He's rather small for a doxie. So far she seems normal asides being extra clingy and hungry ALL the time. She has normal stool and normal everything else. Her whelping box is set up in my room upstairs where no one else is allowed, she shares the room with two cats who think the whelping box is theirs!. 

Any advice on after care would be amazing, maybe you have some advice the online websites don't!. Yes yes I have decided if they hesitate in anyway when I ask for a vet reff and a home check the pups will not be going. 

I figured the contract would be a good way to make sure they would be in good hands as well.


----------



## Brodysmom

I am glad you are being responsible about this. Many people aren't. That lady in the store who went after you had probably just "had it" with people. I'm not defending her, but it gets so old to preach and preach about responsible breeding or to watch perfectly healthy dogs be killed in shelters because there aren't enough homes. Then when someone says "oh it was an accident" she may have just snapped. 

Your girl is looking pretty close to her due date. You can predict when whelping will begin by taking her temperature twice a day, every day, and keeping a chart. When her temp temporarily rises then drops down to 98 or so (normal is 100.5), then birth will begin within a day or so. 

Canine Reproduction Video and Book on Breeding and Whelping dogs by Debbie Jensen for dog breeders and Whelping Supplies needed to deliver puppies.

There are many, many whelping guides on the net. Prepare yourself and read as much as you can and watch some births on youtube so you know what to expect. If you have any doubts AT ALL about how things are going - get her to the vet. With the dad being so much larger, the pups may be large and may get stuck in the birth canal, causing the puppy to die and it could be fatal to the mom as well.


----------



## Synfulgaga

She's seen the vet already, she said to wait for a C-section till needed as they only do them in Emergency situations. She also gave me numbers of ER vets if she is closed when we need Emergency help. Como[the father] is a very friendly sweet little guy, most of his size is in his chubby little legs. He is super sweet so we know the puppies should have good personalities. 

I used to raise cockers with my mom when I was younger and show them so I know mostly what to expect and how to soclialize but my biggest fear is that she might reject the pups some how. So we have called and know the amount of money for a c-section and where to go and what to do. 

Oh I know I'm a big beliver in do not breed unless you have all the tests ran and all the info and your showing titles. Which is why she was not bred before. 

I'm being very very careful about all of this and thankfully found this forum with other Chi owners who could offer me some advice!. Will her milk come in after delivery? all the dams I had before either bred on purpose or rescued while pregnant had milk before hand.

Oh yes that woman was insane! she also snapped at me because my other dog [a mixed breed I rescued form a puppy mill] was a "designer" dog...she's a mutt. and a not to social mutt. I told her I had rescued her and she jumped all over me. I have only ever bought one dog actually in my life time and it is my female Chihuahua. The other dogs all were rescued some how or came to be at my home. 

Should I screen for people on the number of dogs or breeds of dogs they own? I know I have 6 [includiing the chi] and all are smallish breeds but one who is a large breed.


----------



## 18453

Milk doesn't always come I'm someone once said feeding the 1ml or was it 3mls I can't remember of flat beer every hour for the first couple of days helps milk come in

Make sure you have milk replacer invade she doesn't rake to them plug them in between whelping as it'll keep contractions going and take awyduring

Remember these are gonna be long puppies


----------



## Synfulgaga

thank you! lol we don't have beer in the home as none of us drink at all. but I have formula stacked up in case I need it!. It was one of the very first things I did was stock up on formula, and paper towels and stuff of that nature. 

I'll be sure to post pics as soon as the pups are born. I am a nervous Grandmama to be!.


----------



## Synfulgaga

Don't mean to double post! but we just checked and she has some fluid in her teats now! and her area is starting to look swollen! some place online said that meant 12-24 hours till the puppies would be coming. Is that factful? 

she's just resting on the couch pillow all snuggled up. She hasn't eaten any dog food today yet but when I make lunch I'll try some of the healthier meats and see if she will eat some. She slept all night in the bed with me and then she slept from 7 till 12 in the bed with me as well. 

Also I have given her a whelping box, but my fear is she will end up trying to move them to where she normally sleeps which is under the covers between my legs. She's slept there since she was three months old. Has anyone's chi done that? 

I have moved her pink fluffy dome bed to on the bed beside the pillow which is where I hope she will sleep with them if needed. She's a very clingy girl. Again hopefully we will see some pups in 12-24 hours if not then we'll keep our fingers crossed. My vets office is closed today.


----------



## 18453

Has shr had a discharge foam her vulva or loose stools?? Do you have a thermometer you can take her temperature when there is a significant drop they normal come withing 12 hours. 

Don't let her in your bed keep her in a whelping box once they are born she won't want to move at all. Om


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

She's getting ready. Soe bitches go off their food the day before. Watch her close and don't let any of the other dogs bother her. You might have to move the cats if she gets snappy with them after she whelps. Keep the emergency numbers handy, you might call once you see she is restless and feel he stomache getting hard and then relaxing to let them know she is stating labor. Good Luck.
Great idea on the contract and on the homing guidelines if you are not happy about something a perspective owner says follow your gut and don't let the pup go there.


----------



## jesshan

Can I just say that milk sometimes doesn't come in until after puppies are born with first litters, if they have had a litter it can come in from about 10 days before the due date. As she has not had a litter but has raised an orphan kitten and produced milk, she might have it well before her due date.

I firmly belive that a good indication is with the temperatures, it drops down 24 hours before they are due to whelp. To do this you need a base line though so needs to be done twice a day at the same time for about 7 days prior to the due date.

I don't know about dachies but shelties puppies (which are larger than mini dachies) are roughly the same size born as chi's -this surprised me - so don't panic too much about the size differnce.

Keep calm and if in doubt - contact your vet.

One other question - what the hell did this woman shout at you for? An accident is an accident - anyone who has unfixed dogs/bitches can have accidents....that's why they are called accidents! 

Good luck with her.


----------



## Synfulgaga

She likes her whelping box, just at night she prefers my bed. I just had lunch and she hardly licked my hand when I went to pet her and normally she would start licking non stop. She is waggling her whole body happily and being a little friendly. But mostly she is resting!. 

I told everyone we most likely have 14-24 or 24-48 hours till the pups. The other dogs are out in the fence playing like they normally do during the day, they come in at night for inside time and bed. 

She's normally fine with the cats unless they make her mad, one of the cats hates dogs so she won't get to close to her anyways the other one is as nosie as ever but if he gets snapped at he'll leave her be. 

I had a therm on hand..but some how during our move I have misplaced it. and here I was sure I had one on hand!. 

edit!--She yelled at me apperently because I was killing my dog by going on vacation and leaving my father in charge. She was pretty rude and the pet store asked her to leave. They know us well as we have our dog food specially ordered there and we feed a high high food. 

Thank you so much! I will see if I can get a therm some how, as it's really wintery. and the vet knows I'm going to be calling all the time for questions our vet is VERY sweet and caring. 

She's doing good and being as sweet as always, I was wondering what is the best way to heat the whelping box?.


----------



## 18453

You can get heating pads


----------



## MChis

Sorry that woman yelled at you. People can get so inappropriate sometimes. I commend you for doing the right thing now & I hope everything goes well for your girl. I agree...I'd start taking her temp if you aren't already. It's the best way to predict when labor will start. 

As for heating the bed...they make pet safe heating mats.


----------



## Synfulgaga

Thanks!. I've got a lady next door who might have some heating pads she isn't using I can check on. My father [yes the one who caused this] is like pimping up her whelping box with wire walls so none of the other animals can get to it and so when they hit two weeks they won't fall out. the walls are removable so when it's time to potty train/switch to a bigger box we can just bleach this one and store it away. 

She actually got mad we were fixing her whelping box and took her blanket and curled up in it. I'll keep everyone updated!. And tons of pics when they are born. 

Much thanks to jesshan who made me calm down a bit and feel a bit more relaxed about the size of her puppies. The vet would have made us get more attention or tests ran if she was worried and she seems to think Chihuahua will have a smooth delivery. 

Thankfully, She's in such a good mood today asides resting she's played with my niece who is one and a half and she has cuddled a lot, she wagged her tail and attempted to jump on my father. We quickly put a stop to her jumping. 

We hope she has them soon, but we don't want to worry to much. It's now a whole town thing! Every one on the street is crossing their fingers and excited. I actually may have found homes for all of them with family's on this street!.

Who I know personally and won't have to worry, I know the man in front of us most likely would like to adopt one as he has Poms and he was talking the other month about getting another little dog. Plus he adores our other dogs. Thank you to everyone who was so nice to me!.

Also..does anyone know the likely hood of the puppies colors? I'm dying to know!.

Edit! To MChis you have BEAUTIFUL!!! dogs!. They are stunning!.


----------



## 18453

Puppies colours come fr their genes so you actually have no idea as you don't know the ancestors also colours change after birth


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

Chis come in all colors and doxies come in a wide varity of colors as well, including merle or dapple so the colors are up in the air I would guess to say at least the coloring of the mom and dad would show up in some form. 

I'm getting puppitis!


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well the father is black and tan his mother was black and tan and his father was red. 

She is black and tan and white, and I seem to remember some buff in her back ground and perhaps some white and cream. I don't mind color wise as long as they are going to be healthy little pups! We have a walk in set for the day after they are born, they know when I call to get a room ready. Thankfully my vet is one street over litterly half a mile if that from my home.

I know!!! I'm so excited yet nervous! we're finishing the last touches on everything and clearing out the dig camera so I can video the birth and take pics!. 

I'll post both as soon as we have them!


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well I just attempted to take her temp!. she screached and wiggled and I got it back into her bum and it read 98.6 ish before she screached again and she ran off to her whelping box. She's always had a bit of a problem with having her temp taken she hates HATES anything being back there. 

How on earth she actually allowed him to breed I will never know! But it was at 98 when she pulled away and I finally gave in and let her go I'll try to take it again later after she's calmed down since Oh god mama has ruined her life by taking her temp!. But it was close I think to being done.


----------



## rubia

She looks like a sweet pup. I am thinking that these baes may arrive soon. I will check back here for an update....so exciting...


----------



## Synfulgaga

She finally got unmoody [it took awhile] and came back over to the comp chair for me to hold her...I'll try once more in a bit to take it....but god forbid she spazz like she did earlier. <3 she is a sweetie though.


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

any puppies yet??


----------



## Synfulgaga

No puppies yet, but she slept all night and all of today so far and she keeps sun bathing. She did eat something but not much she had clear discharge last night and it's dried a bit I'm assuming that's her mucas plug so it should be 1-3 days. her second temp was 99.3 last night. so one to three days I suppose. She's being very moody today so I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## rubia

I am looking...


----------



## Synfulgaga

rubia said:


> I am looking...


I am too! she's asleep again, curled up on the couch, she's spent the whole day sleeping till around 4ish then she started scratching at me and wiggling around and then we got up so other wise she's slept. 

I did call the vet and she told me to just sit back and watch and call if we have any problems.


----------



## jesshan

hope all is going well. Some of them dont' like their temp being done - try while she's sat on your knee - sometimes that relaxes them more and it is easier. 

Try not to let her sleep in your bed on a night (its hard I know) but if you don't there is a possibily she will want to have her puppies on your bed.

Colours are a mystery to me - even after 30 years!!!! I mated my cream bitch to a black dog, who's sister, mother and father and grandfather were all black - I got a white puppy!

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Synfulgaga

Acording to everything I seem to have read online when they start laying on their side a lot instead of how they normally would lay that means the pups are moving into place to be born?. 

She normally lays curled up in a little ball and between my legs, she's been restlessly changing spots all night and laying on her side so I give it any time now. 

Her temp I'm not going to try to take cause she just screaches the minute it goes anywhere near down there which is odd cause when she had her false pregnancy she allowed me to take it just fine. 

She's actually possessive of her whelping box so she knows thats where she is going to have them not on my bed...r on my lap thankfully. But I'm keeping my eye on her closely and I never leave her home alone anymore. 

The colors have me all excited! It's always nervous and exciting at the same time. I used to raise and show collies and when it came to those colors it was almost a known factor based on parents colors and grand parents colors you just KNEW what color you were having, although you could always hope for a certain color. 

With my Chihuahua I just hope it all goes well, and that the pups are healthy, thankfully my vet is on stand by if I need her. I expected her to give me a lecture but she was just as happy and friendly about it as ever and she told me it happens all the time when people leave town and give orders to have dogs kept apart and the people never listen. 

I learned my lesson from now on if I leave and one of the dogs goes into heat, she goes with me! I only have one unfixed dog left besides my chi we had everything else fixed and the chi's appointment is set for some time in Feb the minute she finishes nursing. 

I just wish I could have found a breeding mentor in small dogs before this happened, but like I said we really had no clue till she started to gain weight, and at first we just ruled in it was another false pregnancy, till she kept gaining weight and a trip to the vet confirmed it!. 

I'll keep everyone updated as I can, thankfully I'm a insomnia haver so I hardly sleep at night and early mornings and sleep for about three-four hours a day so I'm normally always up with her and if I'm asleep she's right beside me either on the bed or in her whelping box.


----------



## rubia

What is happening ??


----------



## Synfulgaga

Temp dropped to 97.2!!!! called my vet and got her temp history she said she has always had a temp of around 99-98 so the 97.2 was the drop!!! her milk is in and she is nesting!!! they said 2-12 hours!!!!


----------



## rubia

omg--now i don't know if I can go to bed--lol !! I will be checking in here. Best of everything, hope all goes well.


----------



## Synfulgaga

I know!!! her estimated due date was 18-25th and we have been going INSANE for days now and she's all swollen and ready to have the pups, we hope she has them very soon, the vet is on call at the ER vet if needed!. I'll be taking pics right away and posting them as soon as possible!!!. 

She's asleep on my lap though, she keeps moving between her box and to my lap.


----------



## Chimom4

I just read this thread... I'm on pins and needles! Can't wait for baby news!


----------



## KayC

Best wishes for momma and babies, keep us posted.


----------



## Synfulgaga

No pups yet!!! called the EVet he said to give it about 24 hours from the 97 mark before getting to worried, and to really get worried if she's having contrations with no puppies. So I'm hardly sleeping as I haven't had much sleep in days but I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Dazy Mae

Can't wait to hear! Hope all will go well with her and keep us posted


----------



## Synfulgaga

I'm running on zero energy or sleep right now but she's doing fine I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## FBRaRrN

Praying for a safe delivering.Hope all is going good.She is going to have Chiweenies.


----------



## Synfulgaga

lol! yes my vet informed me thats what they are called. She isn't panting or pushing yet but her stomach does harden up like a contraction and she is swollen around her vulva and she finally has all her milk in. [that all happened within hours] and now we're waiting. Online I read on a few websites to mush up a tums and give it to her as calcium or something so we borrowed some from a neighbore and crushed it up in water and put a few little pieces of ham in there and she ate it and licked it up. 

The vet said to only worry if she has been pushing for a long time with out a puppy and to just sit by, my mother a former cocker breeder thinks she is holding off because it's painful or something.

She hates HATES pain of any kind, some where I read walking helps so we took a small walk, she pee'd....and I stepped on her foot because she stopped mid walk and tried to jump up into my arms. So she's being a LOT more clingy than normal. 

I think she's just waiting, but if she hasn't gone into labor by the 24th which is the expected due dates 18-24 we're going to have to have a csection. But every sign points to today or tonight maybe early tomorrow morning. 

The temp drop finally happened early early this morning, and she has been licking and nesting and such. So time will tell. I did snap a few pics with the dig camera and will be videoing the birth and taking pics for everyone to see!


----------



## tulula's mum

i have just read all the thread, hope everything goes well, can't wait for more news


----------



## rubia

I am so excited for this...love baby news.


----------



## jesuschick

Me, too...not to rush the sweet love but I an eager to hear...haha!! I even rushed home from church to check the thread this morning and again after running errands this afternoon.

Will be praying for a safe and easy delivery and rest for both of you girls!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

OK......what's the good word?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

We're hoping for a safe delivery and waiting for updates...


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

Prayers that everything goes well. can't wait to see pictures of the momma and babies..


----------



## Lisajazzi

I'm watching this too!


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well we went by the vet this morning and she said that She had lost her mucas plug and the temp drop was a good sign but never 100%, but she said for sure within the next two days. She said we should be having anywhere from 4 to 7 babies!!!. Because of her size, we couldn't do a Xray because the vet said we had missed the proper date or something like that. BUT. She said my Chihuahua is healthy, And she said it looks good the puppies feel like just the right size to pass and be born easily. She also gave me her home phone and said if I had any problems she would make a house call after hours. 

But she said most likely she will go into labor at a very late time at night or early morning, I did get five hours of sleep...[the first sleep in fur days almost] so I'm a bit better. I'm dying for these pups to arrive so I can show you guys pics/vids and keep you updated on them non stop!. My family keeps whispering to her to hold off till X-mas eve so they'd be Christmas pups. But I want them sooner!. 

She was making some groaning and ggrunting sounds today when she was moving around so she is either uncomfy due to her LARGE belly or is getting ready. We have a list of people who no matter what time she goes into Labor want to be called, most of them are close friends. Annnnnnnnd

My brother and his wife might get one of the pups to raise with their son and other Chihuahua!. A family down the street might get one as well so thats two pups I would see almost three or four times a week!. Now only if I had more brothers I could go "Well....you should get a puppy" too. My brothers Chihuahua is a real lover and sweet so I know the puppy would be in GREAT hands. 

They spoil that dog more than I do mine which IS saying something. On other news she won't leave my lap ever right now...she sits on me all the time!.


----------



## rubia

It sounds like you have a very compassionate vet. Great to be reassured I am sure. From the way things are going you haven't slept in days. Yopu will need some rest now becasue when she is welping that many pups you will be busy. Thanks for the update


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

How is the sweetie this morning? Did you get any sleep last night?


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well I stayed up all nigth with her once more, then passed out around 8ish, just got up around thirty minutes ago to help wrap X-mas gifts and then me and her in a few minutes are going to curl back up into bed for a few more hours. 

Oh goodness I know when she has them we'll have our hands full. I took her for a walk the other day and everyone gawked at her like she had six heads because she is so large now. I'll snap some new pics of her for everyone tonight but right now I'm just much to tired. 

The people near by I swear are starting to think I'm a vampire! Up all night and sleeping for most of the day. I have insomnia anyways which hardly allows me to sleep but I've been doing better, just her being pregnant has me so nervous I'm afraid to go to sleep at night and leave her up.

Following the vet and a breeders advice to make her feel more sacure till after they are born we moved her whelping bow onto the bed, it's a huge bed and she now will get in the box more often and nest and lay in it even while we nap sometimes so at lest I stopped her thinking she was going to have them in my covers!. Once she does have them I plan on moving it back to the place we had picked maybe a few days after. 

She's doing good though...acts all pathetic and sad and miserble...then she see's someone with food and that chubby belly runs as fast as her legs can carry her and she begs like no tomorrow. She says hi I think...she scratched me she assumes I have food...I have a soda to spike my energy. 

I'll keep everyone posted hopefully we'll have some pups soon. The moment she starts the panting I'll come post it!. My mother swears she's waiting on Christmas eve or Christmas....I think she's just holding it in because she's a wuss!.


----------



## Synfulgaga

As promised here are some more pics of her I took tonight...and...I FINALLY GOT SOME SLEEP!!!! I slept till like...6-7 tonight! 

Also a holiday pic from my pug mix!





























Sorry for the bad pics but I was using the camera phone <3. 


Annnnd a pic of the dad. I figured it's the goofy pic that makes him look almost cute...he's a big nerd. And he's really small thats him next to a dachshund/basset hound mix who weighs the normal sized Dachshund weight. 










again bad image cause of the way his face is turned and the camera phone. he never sits still...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

can't see the pics there's just a bunch of writing!


----------



## Synfulgaga

Ahhhhhhh the darn HTML code got me all confuzzled BUT I FIXED IT!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

ok I See them now!! she looks like she is going to have 6 or 7 pups


----------



## Synfulgaga

Oh god/......really?!?!?!

We're all taking bets on it including our pregnant neighbore who oddly enough is more excited about the puppies.

I'm lucky I guess since I have a few homes lined up to interview and I still have the next 10-12 weeks to make my final picks on them. To make sure they are gunna comply with the contrct I asked they prepay the spay/neu and bring the paper proving it. 

And god...6 or 7 pups...how big are Chi pups when born normally? I'm only used to med to large sized pups. 

I read online mostly like a Havanese[I can't spellll] has normally like a 5 oz or 6 oz pup. I want to make sure the weight is right when I weigh them daily. 

she's asleep on my lap and thanking the stars she got out of wearing that santa hat...last year she was a reindeer. 

Also...since there is NO WAY, I'll be able to just call them puppy...till they go to the homes...Any name advice?

Like we can throw out seven boy names and seven girl names each and I'll put all of them in a jug and shake it up when they are born and pick a name for each?.

I always name puppies even when I was younger and my mother still showed and bred cockers I'd name everyone of them!.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

here is a growth chart it shows at birth how the weight can vary

Chihuahua puppy growth chart...

they may be a bit bigger due to being mixed. Not sure how big the father was didn't read back that far if you mentioned it.

As for names in the past when i bred my female my vet required me to give names for the vet record usually I would have my own names for the pups and if the new owners decided on a name then i would have the vet put their chosen name down if not I would use my own name I had picked. I didn't go with any theme but it might be kind of cool too if she ends up having a big litter. It's hard to know how many for sure without the xray or birth but I am predicting at least 6!

how much weight did she gain? My friends chi had 6 puppies she was 6 lbs before pregnancy and 10-11 lbs at the end of pregnancy pups were purebred but were 4oz-5oz at birth.


----------



## Synfulgaga

oh wow six pups...lol I'll still have my work cut out for me. 

Yeah my vet mentioned needing names for the puppy vet info that I would need to give the new owners. 

I was hoping maybe just some cute names. The last time I had a litter on purpose was last year and it was of ACD and they were born on firday the 13th so all had horror movie type names. Or such. It was actually a friends dog I mid woofed for but again bigger dog. 

Thanks you guys for all the support! and all the help! I'm a nervous wreak!


----------



## jesuschick

Thanks for the update and the pics are great!!

Our breeder chooses "categories" for names and I thought that was cute. Our pup's litter was cookies-so there was peanut butter, shortbread, mint milano, snickerdoodle and our baby was sugar cookie. All names were fitting to their coloring.

Previously she had litters with seasonal names depending on when they were born. Spring, Fall, etc. For instance, in the Fall she had a litter with names like Pumpkin, Cider, Marshmallow and such.

I do not know how you feel about the holidays but maybe names like Snowflake or Snowball, Holly, Ginger, Jingle, Eve (as in Christmas), Kringle, Prancer, etc.

Just some ideas. Cannot wait to hear!!!

eta: We did choose our own name for her. I like that her health record and such still says Sugar Cookie but her AKC and our vet have her as the name we gave her. Right now, the only word that she seems to know is "kiss". I think she thinks that is her name...haha!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

name them 

dasher
dancer
prancer
vixen
comet
cupid
doner
and 
blitzen 

pick between those if theres 6 haha


----------



## Synfulgaga

LOL! We already have a Holly, she is the basset/dachshund mix who belongs to my niece so I can't take that name sadly. 

I'm thinking maybe some comic names like Pyro and such like that idk. 

depends on how they are colored and tempered. We're on pins and needles waiting on these pups!. I keep looking at her and going "You neeeeeeed to have these pupppppiiieeesss you cannot hold them in forever,"


----------



## Synfulgaga

Oh gosh!!! Reindeer names!!! lol I always wanted a Husky named Blitzen....but I cannot control a husky.


----------



## 18453

You might want to cut her nails they are way long and you don't want her scratching the babies.. I don't mean to be rude although this will sound it but you said you showed her?? Did she get anywhere because she does look to standard to me

I actually don't think there will
Be more than 4 only 3 teats looks enlarged apparently that's a way to tell dunno if it's an old wives tail tho


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Interesting Sarah I've never heard of that!


----------



## KittyD

I don't know anything about breeding Chihuahua's but her belly looks HUGE to me and that father looks very large compared to her.
I hope everything goes ok for her.


----------



## 18453

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Interesting Sarah I've never heard of that!


Someone told me on here I think I dunno how true it is but there's one teat for every puppy if they have a large litter they grow more teats... Which could explain what we were talking about the other day?? Idk how true it is tho


----------



## Synfulgaga

uhhh I can't cut her nails anymore they are at the quick. She had a issue with her feet, one of the reasons we stopped showing. I also have my vet do her nails as I once hit the quick and won't ever try it again. She just did them on Monday. 

Yes we did do a few shows she mostly did some agility classes though, she did four or five puppy matches and one handler class. I didn't get her to show I got her as a pet mostly, but we decided to try our hand at some chihuahua advents. 

Her nails became over grown during the past summer when I was busy traveling with my fiance and she was house sat by my father. They didn't know about nail clipping to well. 

The vet figured between 4-7 based on the movements and feelings and the whats it called at about three or four weeks she did that thing palpation? we guesstamate that many we were a bit late getting into it.

She has a nice back ground in pedigree. But I never really wanted to breed her, But I will keep everyone updated! and she has like....nine teats and all have milk currently.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Daisydoo said:


> Someone told me on here I think I dunno how true it is but there's one teat for every puppy if they have a large litter they grow more teats... Which could explain what we were talking about the other day?? Idk how true it is tho


hahahahahaha they grow another teet? I don't think so lmao Baby had 4 pups the first time 3 the second time and she was born with the xtra nipple!

I know with larger breed dogs that can have like 14 pups the mom still has 8 nipples and breeders have to bottle feed some to substitute or help with feedings I never heard of the mom growing extra nipples. :nthink:


----------



## 18453

I can only find 6 teats on my girls where are the rest lol

Sherri like I said I have no clue how correct it is


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Daisydoo said:


> I can only find 6 teats on my girls where are the rest lol
> 
> Sherri like I said I have no clue how correct it is


wait let me count hHAHHAHHA

ok i was right your dog should have 8 but Baby has 9 lol theres 2 tiny ones at the top by their chest probably buried under their hair baby is sc and I still have to part her hair to see them lol!


----------



## 18453

Can only find 6 four on their bellys 2 under the fur maybe lotus will pop out when she has her season


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

hmmmmmmmmm I'm pretty sure prada has 8 too! I'd have to count them and she's not here  maybe my dogs are aliens ???


----------



## MChis

I was gonna say...I've recently discovered some teets on Mari I never knew where there. LOL I never knew they had so many...

Good luck with the whelping. I hope everything goes OK! I've been following this thread like crazy but have been unable to reply because of work. I'll be curious to hear how many pups she has. I'm going to guess 6!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

omg me too I've been waiting and waiting hahaha can't wait to see pics/vids maybe I am used to baby having so many bc they always are out since she was bred and prada's too since she had a couple false pregnancies which produced colostrum.


----------



## Synfulgaga

LMFAO!! my mom kinda laughed in all her breeding years she never heard of a dog growing a another teat after she was older....mine has one extra teat thats super small but even it has milk. 

I can't wait till we have pups! Even if we didn't want it to happen we're getting them!. I'll be posting the SECOND she starts panting and nesting to tell you guys and videoing the whole thing!!! I have the camera on standby!


----------



## rubia

Synfulgaga said:


> LMFAO!! my mom kinda laughed in all her breeding years she never heard of a dog growing a another teat after she was older....mine has one extra teat thats super small but even it has milk.
> 
> I can't wait till we have pups! Even if we didn't want it to happen we're getting them!. I'll be posting the SECOND she starts panting and nesting to tell you guys and videoing the whole thing!!! I have the camera on standby!


Good thing because we are on "standby" as well !! lol:hello1:


----------



## jjv3189

didn't want to feel stalkerish..so here's my post..I'm keeping tabs on this thread too!!! We need puppy pics!


----------



## Synfulgaga

lol!!! don't be afraid to seem stalkerish!!! my people on the street keep coming to the door or asking me over facebook if we have pups yet!.


----------



## 18453

Synfulgaga said:


> LMFAO!! my mom kinda laughed in all her breeding years she never heard of a dog growing a another teat after she was older....mine has one extra teat thats super small but even it has milk.
> 
> I can't wait till we have pups! Even if we didn't want it to happen we're getting them!. I'll be posting the SECOND she starts panting and nesting to tell you guys and videoing the whole thing!!! I have the camera on standby!


:roll: teats show more after a season as I'm pro spay/neuter my oldest was spayed before she had a season! 

I hope these puppies are spayed/neutered early


----------



## Synfulgaga

yep they have a spay contract and the owners must prepay it and show me the paper work saying they have. before the puppy goes home. We decided to do members of bands we like as names.

Still no pups but I got a unpleasent gift when I picked her up earlier...she decided to leave clear gooey discharge all over my hand it was very nasty. Anyway I'll try to keep everyone updated!


----------



## 2Cheese

Keeping tabs on this post as well  Praying for easy and safe delivery for mom and pups!


----------



## Cyndi

looks like no more than five to me. Sounds like shes gonna go Very very soon. just keep her comfy and hope everything goes well for mama, babies, and yourself. Do keep the cats aways. moms change once they have lil ones. My Bitch was always overly protective till the pups hit four weeks and then she allowed my others around her and the pups. So, keep that in mind. I'd hate for her to get smacked by a cat claw or something like that doing the motherly thing. Good luck!


----------



## sullysmum

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> wait let me count hHAHHAHHA
> 
> ok i was right your dog should have 8 but Baby has 9 lol


My two little girls had/have an extra nipple too!


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well her box is in my bed room, the calmest room in the house which is where the cats stay. she doesn't mind them, she LOVES cats, as I mentioned she fed kittens once, so she thinks of them as her babies normally. she's cuddled with them non stop, she just gets bossy with the other dogs when she's around them.

So I'm not to worried about the cats plus they'd rather avoid whinning screatching new born pups. they hide in the cat climber when I watch vids of new born pups!. 

but I hope it's soon those pups and kicking up a storm, the other day one turned and I swear I felt the butt and the tail press against my hand, it's a joy and a burddon. and thanks for all the advice guys!!!


----------



## tulula's mum

keep us updated, we are all on tender hooks waiting for news


----------



## Synfulgaga

AND!!! We have nesting and licking!!!! Vet was called today when she "dissapered" for a few hours she was hiding in my mothers bed room in some laundry apperently she picked to have them there, but she can't. So we moved her back to her box and she has started to nest and scratch at her bedding a lot and she is licking. 

We might still have a long ways to go but this is a sign!!!! if she lasts another four and a half hours....we'll have X-mas eve pups!. Vet said anywhere between 12 to 24 hours though once she started to lick and nest. I'm hopeful it will be soon....and darn! I had hoped to go to bed early!.


----------



## MChis

Exciting!! Good luck!!


----------



## Adrienne

Ooooo Cool I can't wait to see pictures of the Babies!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

any news?


----------



## Synfulgaga

Her water broke and we are having strong contractions!!!! Looks like it's gunna be Xmas eve pups! I have to rush back over to the box she keeps trying to climb out and have them on me >..>


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natti

Oooo exciting! good luck!


----------



## tulula's mum

wishing safe delivery of the pups


----------



## Synfulgaga

THEY ARE SO SMALL!!!!! She had a black and tan female first, and she had a hard time because I figured out two were trying to come out at once, the EV over the phone helped me to get the first out and five seconds later BOOM puppy number two. sadly he was breach and almost all gone. Luckily I know how to bring them back but sadly I couldn't.

But puppy Number one is doing AMAZING!!! Litterly she popped out sack was broken and with out being cleaned she latched onto a teat!!!! 

So now we have a LOT left to go if their this small.....I have a feeling we might end up with 8 at lest...but who knows. She's resting so I snuck over to update everyone...sadly she's had to sit on my lap [on her dog bed] to have them. 

So everyone keep your fingers crossed!!! >.> I hope we get a different color not that I don't love the black and tan but she has a lot of white markings in her blood line and some pretty fawns and blueish fawns...

Oh well I just want them to be happy!!! again...SO TINY!!!!


----------



## Synfulgaga

okay I used the camera phone and just decided to pload them asap!!! this is the first puppy the little girl!!















































Horrible lighting and crappy camera pics sorry!!! but it;s the best I can do till I find the dig camera cord.


----------



## tulula's mum

bless... shame about the second one, fingers and toes crossed for the others


----------



## Synfulgaga

Just had another female!!! and already thankfully is starting a few more conractions. I know not to worry to soon but I',m a worry wart!!!! And the puppies head looked HUGE ....the water in the sack was playing tricks on me. So thats two females and one male so far. Tomorrow we'll bury the little male in the back yard....oh looks like she;s having another!!! I better dash!!! I'll upload more pics as it goes on!!!.

This little girl was black and tan as well but with a star of white on her chest!.


----------



## Synfulgaga

Well...I think she's finally finished [[though I may be wrong she was a bit lumpy]] She had five girls and two boys all together!!!

One boy passed away moments after birth, he was breach and to much fluid in his poor little lungs. but we're all good and doing fine and I'll attach pics to this thread later on today...right now I'm gunna make me something warm to drink..and watch the babies rest. 

Any advice on how to make sure they are all drinking? I'm again a wrry wart but want to make sure they all to well.


----------



## mad dog woman

weigh all the pups....make sure they all can latch on and also that they all do latch on.....keep a record of their weights and weigh them everyday.....mum should wash them to keep them clean and to toilet them...if all is well try and relax and let mum do what nature intended.
congratulations x looking forward to pictures of them all x


----------



## Synfulgaga

I don't have a weigh yet, sadly I couldn't find one, but may try to borrow one from my neighbore. Just not mention why I need it >..> But I havw them close to the heat and warm, I made sure each one could latch, and that each one did get some drink.

And as they say whiney crying babies mean bad, and quiet nursing conent pups mean good. So I think their fine....I've just never seen puppies that small before!!!. I think they will most likely take after the chihuahua my self. but only time will tell. <333 thank you everyone for your support. 

Time to go wake up the rest of the family so I can sneak into the bed....now that I don't have ti sit by in case of labor anymore...I MIGHT!!! be able to get some sleep...My pug mix has been glaring at me all night to get into the bed. 

She has no idea what to think about what the chihuahua was doing!. So many females! I was like "A...nother girl" *writes it down in note book* "And...a nother girl....," with dramatic pauses and all. 

well now gunna go down stairs and give them a check over and make sure each is latched and well fed before I crash. I hopefully can find the camera cord because I took some nice pics....<3.

good night all!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

best of luck with the pups, but because they are so small you do need to take weights every day at the same time, as you may need to supplement feeds, we had to with one of biancas pups for about 3 days, and she was a week old when she started dropping. i slept with them for a week after they were born i was so worried lol


----------



## 18453

Do you have a kitchen scale? If not get to your local shop and get one you need to ensure try are gaining weight

I assume you're a kibble feeder?? She needs a constant supply of food she will not get fat there's no such thing of them eating too much when lactating

You also will need to et her to go potty may nee to take a puppy with you keep your other animals away from her she is likely to be very aggressive about other animals coming near the puppies make sure you handle them daily make sure she is feeding them check for cleft pallets I would also try and get them all to the vet for a check up this morning as it's the holidays you want to make sure eerytjing is ok

Did you count placentas??


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Woohoo I was right I said 6-7!!! 

Proof the nipple thing is a urban legend lol!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

And just to add sorry to hear about the one that passed it is very common! It is good to get the scale sooner than later I had a tiny that I bottle fed for 2 weeks before he passed away. He was half the size of the others. You may have to feed every 2 hours so it would be a good idea to know which ones are growing or not so you don't lose any more the one I lost didn't cry I woke up got his bottle ready and he was lethargic and on his way out we (me and vet) couldn't save him sadly. Even if you can run to walmart and grab a kitchen scale would be a good idea.


----------



## FBRaRrN

So glad everyone is doing good.Sorry about the little boy.Aleast the others are doing good.Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Adrienne

AWW YAY PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry you lost one


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom

Yahooo puppies!!! Sorry you lost one.  How is momma doing today


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

how's the babes????


----------

